# [gelöst]cracklib error

## Beelzebub_

Hallo, ich habe mir heute Gentoo komplet neu eingerichtet.

Jedoch habe ich noch ein Problem. Ich habe ein "emerge -avuND world" ausgeführt um alles aufzufrischen.

Ich bekomme aber bei cracklib einen ERROR. ;-/

```
 sudo emerge -unD world

Password: 

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 3) sys-apps/man-pages-3.41

>>> Emerging (2 of 3) sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19

>>> Failed to emerge sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19/temp/build.log'

>>> Installing (1 of 3) sys-apps/man-pages-3.41

>>> Jobs: 1 of 3 complete, 1 failed                 Load avg: 1.19, 4.75, 5.35

 * Package:    sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: base-system@gentoo.org

 * USE:        amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib nls python static-libs userland_GNU zlib

 * FEATURES:   ccache sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking cracklib-2.8.19.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19/work/cracklib-2.8.19 ...

 * Running elibtoolize in: cracklib-2.8.19/

 *   Applying portage/2.2 patch ...

 *   Applying sed/1.5.6 patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed/2.2.6 patch ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19/work/cracklib-2.8.19 ...

 * econf: updating cracklib-2.8.19/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating cracklib-2.8.19/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --with-default-dict=$(libdir)/cracklib_dict --without-python --enable-nls --enable-static

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking how to print strings... printf

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... (cached) none needed

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) gcc3

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes

checking for X... libraries , headers 

checking for gethostbyname... yes

checking for connect... yes

checking for remove... yes

checking for shmat... yes

checking for IceConnectionNumber in -lICE... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking fcntl.h usability... yes

checking fcntl.h presence... yes

checking for fcntl.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... (cached) yes

checking for stdint.h... (cached) yes

checking pthread.h usability... yes

checking pthread.h presence... yes

checking for pthread.h... yes

checking for zlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for library containing gzopen... (cached) -lz

checking if LINE_MAX is defined... yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for strdup... yes

checking for getpwuid_r... yes

checking whether NLS is requested... yes

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for msgmerge... /usr/bin/msgmerge

checking for ld used by GCC... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) is GNU ld... yes

checking for shared library run path origin... done

checking for CFPreferencesCopyAppValue... no

checking for CFLocaleCopyCurrent... no

checking for GNU gettext in libc... yes

checking whether to use NLS... yes

checking where the gettext function comes from... libc

checking default dict filename... $(libdir)/cracklib_dict

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating util/Makefile

config.status: creating lib/Makefile

config.status: creating doc/Makefile

config.status: creating python/Makefile

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating python/setup.py

config.status: creating po/Makefile.in

config.status: creating m4/Makefile

config.status: creating dicts/Makefile

config.status: creating cracklib.spec

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing libtool commands

config.status: executing po-directories commands

config.status: creating po/POTFILES

config.status: creating po/Makefile

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19/work/cracklib-2.8.19 ...

make -j12 

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19/work/cracklib-2.8.19'

Making all in m4

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19/work/cracklib-2.8.19/m4'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19/work/cracklib-2.8.19/m4'

Making all in lib

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19/work/cracklib-2.8.19/lib'

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I. -I.. -I../lib -DIN_CRACKLIB '-DDEFAULT_CRACKLIB_DICT="/usr/lib64/cracklib_dict"' -Wall   -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT fascist.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/fascist.Tpo -c -o fascist.lo fascist.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I. -I.. -I../lib -DIN_CRACKLIB '-DDEFAULT_CRACKLIB_DICT="/usr/lib64/cracklib_dict"' -Wall   -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT packlib.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/packlib.Tpo -c -o packlib.lo packlib.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I. -I.. -I../lib -DIN_CRACKLIB '-DDEFAULT_CRACKLIB_DICT="/usr/lib64/cracklib_dict"' -Wall   -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT rules.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/rules.Tpo -c -o rules.lo rules.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I. -I.. -I../lib -DIN_CRACKLIB '-DDEFAULT_CRACKLIB_DICT="/usr/lib64/cracklib_dict"' -Wall   -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT stringlib.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/stringlib.Tpo -c -o stringlib.lo stringlib.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I.. -I../lib -DIN_CRACKLIB -DDEFAULT_CRACKLIB_DICT=\"/usr/lib64/cracklib_dict\" -Wall -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT packlib.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/packlib.Tpo -c packlib.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/packlib.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I.. -I../lib -DIN_CRACKLIB -DDEFAULT_CRACKLIB_DICT=\"/usr/lib64/cracklib_dict\" -Wall -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT fascist.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/fascist.Tpo -c fascist.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/fascist.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I.. -I../lib -DIN_CRACKLIB -DDEFAULT_CRACKLIB_DICT=\"/usr/lib64/cracklib_dict\" -Wall -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT stringlib.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/stringlib.Tpo -c stringlib.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/stringlib.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I.. -I../lib -DIN_CRACKLIB -DDEFAULT_CRACKLIB_DICT=\"/usr/lib64/cracklib_dict\" -Wall -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT rules.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/rules.Tpo -c rules.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/rules.o

packlib.c: In function 'PutPW':

packlib.c:407:8: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

packlib.c: In function 'PWClose':

packlib.c:353:12: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

packlib.c: In function 'PWOpen':

packlib.c:151:8: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I.. -I../lib -DIN_CRACKLIB -DDEFAULT_CRACKLIB_DICT=\"/usr/lib64/cracklib_dict\" -Wall -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT rules.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/rules.Tpo -c rules.c -o rules.o >/dev/null 2>&1

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I.. -I../lib -DIN_CRACKLIB -DDEFAULT_CRACKLIB_DICT=\"/usr/lib64/cracklib_dict\" -Wall -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT stringlib.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/stringlib.Tpo -c stringlib.c -o stringlib.o >/dev/null 2>&1

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I.. -I../lib -DIN_CRACKLIB -DDEFAULT_CRACKLIB_DICT=\"/usr/lib64/cracklib_dict\" -Wall -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT packlib.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/packlib.Tpo -c packlib.c -o packlib.o >/dev/null 2>&1

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I.. -I../lib -DIN_CRACKLIB -DDEFAULT_CRACKLIB_DICT=\"/usr/lib64/cracklib_dict\" -Wall -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT fascist.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/fascist.Tpo -c fascist.c -o fascist.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .deps/rules.Tpo .deps/rules.Plo

mv -f .deps/stringlib.Tpo .deps/stringlib.Plo

mv -f .deps/packlib.Tpo .deps/packlib.Plo

mv -f .deps/fascist.Tpo .deps/fascist.Plo

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -version-info 10:1:8 -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o libcrack.la -rpath /usr/lib64 fascist.lo packlib.lo rules.lo stringlib.lo  -lz 

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/fascist.o .libs/packlib.o .libs/rules.o .libs/stringlib.o   -Wl,--as-needed -lz  -march=native -Wl,-O1   -Wl,-soname -Wl,libcrack.so.2 -o .libs/libcrack.so.2.8.1

libtool: link: (cd ".libs" && rm -f "libcrack.so.2" && ln -s "libcrack.so.2.8.1" "libcrack.so.2")

libtool: link: (cd ".libs" && rm -f "libcrack.so" && ln -s "libcrack.so.2.8.1" "libcrack.so")

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libcrack.a  fascist.o packlib.o rules.o stringlib.o

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libcrack.a

libtool: link: ( cd ".libs" && rm -f "libcrack.la" && ln -s "../libcrack.la" "libcrack.la" )

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19/work/cracklib-2.8.19/lib'

Making all in util

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19/work/cracklib-2.8.19/util'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I. -I.. -I../lib '-DDEFAULT_CRACKLIB_DICT="/usr/lib64/cracklib_dict"' -Wall   -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT testlib.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/testlib.Tpo -c -o testlib.o testlib.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I. -I.. -I../lib '-DDEFAULT_CRACKLIB_DICT="/usr/lib64/cracklib_dict"' -Wall   -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT testnum.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/testnum.Tpo -c -o testnum.o testnum.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I. -I.. -I../lib '-DDEFAULT_CRACKLIB_DICT="/usr/lib64/cracklib_dict"' -Wall   -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT teststr.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/teststr.Tpo -c -o teststr.o teststr.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I. -I.. -I../lib '-DDEFAULT_CRACKLIB_DICT="/usr/lib64/cracklib_dict"' -Wall   -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT packer.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/packer.Tpo -c -o packer.o packer.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I. -I.. -I../lib '-DDEFAULT_CRACKLIB_DICT="/usr/lib64/cracklib_dict"' -Wall   -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT unpacker.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/unpacker.Tpo -c -o unpacker.o unpacker.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I. -I.. -I../lib '-DDEFAULT_CRACKLIB_DICT="/usr/lib64/cracklib_dict"' -Wall   -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT check.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/check.Tpo -c -o check.o check.c

mv -f .deps/testlib.Tpo .deps/testlib.Po

mv -f .deps/teststr.Tpo .deps/teststr.Po

mv -f .deps/unpacker.Tpo .deps/unpacker.Po

mv -f .deps/packer.Tpo .deps/packer.Po

mv -f .deps/testnum.Tpo .deps/testnum.Po

mv -f .deps/check.Tpo .deps/check.Po

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o testlib testlib.o ../lib/libcrack.la -lz 

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o teststr teststr.o ../lib/libcrack.la -lz 

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o cracklib-packer packer.o ../lib/libcrack.la -lz 

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o cracklib-unpacker unpacker.o ../lib/libcrack.la -lz 

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o cracklib-check check.o ../lib/libcrack.la -lz 

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/cracklib-unpacker unpacker.o  -Wl,--as-needed ../lib/.libs/libcrack.so -lz

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/teststr teststr.o  -Wl,--as-needed ../lib/.libs/libcrack.so -lz

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/testlib testlib.o  -Wl,--as-needed ../lib/.libs/libcrack.so -lz

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/cracklib-packer packer.o  -Wl,--as-needed ../lib/.libs/libcrack.so -lz

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/cracklib-check check.o  -Wl,--as-needed ../lib/.libs/libcrack.so -lz

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o testnum testnum.o ../lib/libcrack.la -lz 

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/testnum testnum.o  -Wl,--as-needed ../lib/.libs/libcrack.so -lz

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19/work/cracklib-2.8.19/util'

Making all in po

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19/work/cracklib-2.8.19/po'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19/work/cracklib-2.8.19/po'

Making all in doc

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19/work/cracklib-2.8.19/doc'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19/work/cracklib-2.8.19/doc'

Making all in python

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19/work/cracklib-2.8.19/python'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19/work/cracklib-2.8.19/python'

Making all in dicts

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19/work/cracklib-2.8.19/dicts'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19/work/cracklib-2.8.19/dicts'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19/work/cracklib-2.8.19'

=======================================================

Be sure and obtain a large wordlist file and run

make install and make dict to generate the word

list index file. See the README file for more details.

=======================================================

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19/work/cracklib-2.8.19'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19/work/cracklib-2.8.19'

 * Building of sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19 with CPython 2.7...

python2.7 setup.py build -b build-2.7

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "setup.py", line 22, in <module>

    from setuptools import setup, Extension, find_packages

ImportError: No module named setuptools

 * ERROR: sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19 failed (compile phase):

 *   Building failed with CPython 2.7 in distutils_building() function

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 5413:  Called do_python

 *   environment, line 1458:  Called distutils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1273:  Called python_execute_function 'distutils_building'

 *   environment, line 3796:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                       die "${failure_message}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19/work/cracklib-2.8.19/python'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19/work/cracklib-2.8.19'

 * Messages for package sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19:

 * ERROR: sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19 failed (compile phase):

 *   Building failed with CPython 2.7 in distutils_building() function

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 5413:  Called do_python

 *   environment, line 1458:  Called distutils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1273:  Called python_execute_function 'distutils_building'

 *   environment, line 3796:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                       die "${failure_message}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19/work/cracklib-2.8.19/python'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19/work/cracklib-2.8.19'

```

Ist das ein Bug gegen den ich hilflos bin oder besteht Hoffnung?Last edited by Beelzebub_ on Sat Sep 01, 2012 9:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

nein das ist lösbar. aber an sich kein cracklib problem sondern deine python installation scheint inkonstistent zu sein.

nach der fehlermeldung zu urteilen müsste ein re-emerge von dev-python/setuptools reichen.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Danke für die Hilfe um die so späte Stunde.

----------

## bell

Es ist "normal" dass bei größeren Python Updates ab und zu Inkonsistenzen entstehen. Deswegen muss man nach einem Python Update immer noch 

```
python-updater
```

aufrufen. Lass das mal laufen damit Python weder gerade ist. Schaden tut der Befehl nicht.

----------

